# is it possible to merge keyword tags?



## seaduck (Oct 1, 2012)

How do you handle this situation (which must be very common):

Let's say you create "seabirds" as a keyword, with several images tagged.   And then you realize you've forgotten that you already created "sea birds" (or "sea_birds") as a keyword, and there are several other images with that tag.   It now seems reasonable to merge them together under one keyword, say "seabirds."   What's the best way to do that?


----------



## Anthony.Ralph (Oct 1, 2012)

What I do, although there may be smarter ways to do things, is to select all 'sea birds', tick the left-hand box beside 'seabirds' (this means that both keywords are assigned for the moment). Then un-tick the 'sea birds' keyword which removes it from the selected images, leaving 'seabirds' as the assigned keyword for those images.

Does that make sense?

Anthony.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 1, 2012)

While you can not merge keywords, you can select by keyword (Sea_birds) and add the correct keyword to it (Seabirds).  Then delete "Sea_birds" from the keyword list and this will remove it from all the images 
.


----------



## Tony Jay (Oct 1, 2012)

As explained that is pretty much the only way to do it.
Organizing your keywords and knowing what keywords you have - use the 'keyword filter' option to see what similar, or identical keywords, in different hierarchies are present to select the correct one.

Regards

Tony Jay


----------



## seaduck (Oct 2, 2012)

So simple!  And it would have taken me, oh, three months to figure that out........thanks so much.

Tony:  I have a related keyword filter question that I'll post separately.


----------

